# Form 8965 from 2014



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, doing the streamlined tax procedure. All zero taxes (no investments, all accounts foreign and wage is foreign), found the 1040s and 2555-Ez from 2012, 2013, and 2014 but can't seem to find the 8965 with 2014 in the upper right hand corner. 

Anybody got a good link? After going through a bunch of google results I only got a 25 page photo copy that has one crooked page for the 2014 8965. 

I imagine it is critical to use the correctly dated form for each year - 2014 1040, 2013 1040, 2012 1040 etc etc for the Schedule B, 2555-EZ, and 8965


----------



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry I found it after googling IRS Forms 2014....previously did about 8 separate searches for 8965 from 2014. 

IRS Forms and publications then previous year...cant post the link since I'm only on 4 posts total.


----------

